# Video: XXXX brewery TD of ficus trees



## Ekka

Now, before ya'll go jump on me for PPE violations hear me out.

This was not my job and they aint my staff ... I sub out for this crowd every now and then. So it's not my fault they do what they do. 

Yeah yeah, I nag them all about PPE and get up em but hey, it's :deadhorse: but the soundtrack is fitting.

XXXX is a brewery in the middle of town here, they're expanding to keep up with demand. 

Around 5.30mins and 27.5mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/xxxx.wmv


----------

